# where do i find iexplorer.exe download'



## bodean (Apr 13, 2003)

i've searched, but cant find it i know its here somewhere. i'm probably look'in at it. thanks for any help..


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you getting an error message referring to iexplorer.exe? I believe this site may help you.

http://www.computing.net/windows31/wwwboard/forum/9353.html


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

iexplorer.exe is the executable file for the program Internet Explorer, a web browser. If you want to download Internet Explorer, you need to go to Microsoft's web site. 

The fact that you're asking for a specific file to download tells me that you're getting an error message or having some other type of problem. People who want to download a web browser don't usually ask for it by specifying a file name.

What is the problem that you're having?


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Hmm . . . ponderous! 

The executable for Internet Explorer is *not* IEXPLORER.EXE
It is IEXPLORE.EXE
There is a BIG difference.

More than likely, iexplorer.exe is a virus/trojan

Please provide more information, and tell us exactly what's going on here.


----------

